# Same systems, different pkg versions



## mururoa (Dec 31, 2016)

I have 2 different VM using FreeBSD 11 / amd64.
Same version on both :
`uname -mrs
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64`

After upgrading system and packages to latest version on both I still have different pkg versions :
`pkg info pkg | grep Version
Version        : 1.9.4_1`

and :
`pkg info pkg | grep Version
Version        : 1.8.8`

How come ?


----------



## mururoa (Dec 31, 2016)

getopt said:


> Why bothering about the versions and not using `pkg upgrade` to make the difference go away?


Well, this is after pkg upgrade and freebsd-update as I already said.
All I get is all is up to date.


----------



## ASX (Dec 31, 2016)

most likely you have one system using the "latest" repository, and one using the "quarterly" repository (default).
check with `pkg -vv`


----------



## mururoa (Jan 1, 2017)

ASX said:


> most likely you have one system using the "latest" repository, and one using the "quarterly" repository (default).
> check with `pkg -vv`


Yes that's it. I learned something new 
I really dunno how I ended it this situation ...
I guess I should find now how to 'fix' that.
Thanks.


----------

